# any input??



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i'm looking at maybe getting a bitch pup out of a litter sired by Esko vom Grafental, out of Lilly vom Grafental. any thoughts on the breeding? i'm inclined to think the genetics are there....but comments are really welcome (even from jeff).

one thing about it--the hips look good!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Nobody????


----------



## Lyn Chen (Jun 19, 2006)

Is Grafental DDR lines? General expectation are sharper dogs, slow maturity, not exactly suited for sport......but you should know this already.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Lyn Chen said:


> Is Grafental DDR lines? General expectation are sharper dogs, slow maturity, not exactly suited for sport......but you should know this already.


yes they are, and yes i do. just hoping someone had some personal exp with the dog and/or lines.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Does slow maturing also mean it takes them longer to stop peeing in their crates? My god, I couldn't take that.... :lol:


----------



## Stephanie Vanderhaegen (Jul 24, 2007)

I have heard some good things about Esko. 
Do you have the name of the bitch? I know someone who is an expert in these bloodlines.
If you can send me a link of the pedigree or the breeding i'll ask him for you


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Does slow maturing also mean it takes them longer to stop peeing in their crates? My god, I couldn't take that.... :lol:


not that i'm aware of--Brix is DDR-bred, and it took him til 12 wks to stop peeing in his crate, and only that long b/c i was gone for 12 hrs/day.

i wonder sometimes if this "slow-to-mature" nonsense only applies to MALE DDR-bred dogs.....:-\" :-\"


----------

